# OpenRC and net.xxx scripts (SOLVED)

## Akaihiryuu

I am setting up a new server, and something that really annoys me about OpenRC is how it starts network interfaces.  Since I have one set to DHCP, it says net.eth1 has started but is inactive.  Then it proceeds to "schedule" other services that depend on it (like NTP), and basically the startup scrolls by without any hint of whether my network is up or not.

Is there any way to make it pause at DHCP interfaces until the interface is actually up, and not just continue starting other things in the meantime?Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Thu Feb 16, 2012 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RazielFMX

Look at your rc.conf.  There are configuration options to control this behavior.  You probably want rc_depend_strict to be set to "YES".

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I actually didn't fix this with rc.conf...I used RC_NEED, RC_BEFORE and RC_AFTER in a few things in /etc/conf.d and that fixed my issue.

----------

## RazielFMX

Even better!

----------

